# Young Rat Pairs and Breeders in Georgia



## fairy1776 (Jan 3, 2016)

I am looking to purchase a pair of rats. I have not owned rats before but I have done my research. I prefer a young rat pair (5 to 24 weeks old) but do not care which gender.


----------



## fairy1776 (Jan 3, 2016)

I have found my ratties! Two females are ready for my care tomorrow.


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Good! If you can, post pic when you get them.


----------



## Zoreo (Jan 19, 2016)

Congratulations! I hope everything goes well with your new girlies! Definitely post some pics when you can! ;D


----------

